# Wanted: 2004 Or 2005 Suburban Or Yukon Xl 2500



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I have had a hard time finding the vehicle I am looking for locally so I am reaching out to my outbacker group to help out. I am looking for a 2004 or 2005 Surburban or Yukon XL 2500, 8.1L, Leather, middle row captains chairs, DVD etc all preferred. Looking for less that 75k miles. Budget is around $20-25k

I am in Georgia but would be willing to travel the southeast for the right vehicle. If anyone knows of one please let me know.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Download this tool (the free version is fine) and then select any state/country that you'd like to look on Craigslist for a TV.

http://craigspal.com/?CPFdirect


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Download this tool (the free version is fine) and then select any state/country that you'd like to look on Craigslist for a TV.
> 
> http://craigspal.com/?CPFdirect


Thanks Jim, I do use craigspal some but haven't had a lot of luck there either.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Scott,

An autotrader search using 8.1 as the key word turned up a couple on the left coast with one in the 19K range

You could always do a fly in drive out









Good Luck

Ed


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

This time last year, we were looking at an '05 in Ft. Worth - 2500 'Burb decked out like you want except no DVD player. They were asking 14,500. It had 60k mi or so on it. Try Texas Direct Motors out of Houston - the ebay guys. They used to carry several of them all the time.

-CC


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Can we stop this post before I do something I'll regret later?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nope, now which way is the will power pulling you?


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> Can we stop this post before I do something I'll regret later?


Maybe I'm just too new or am not catching Dan's sarcasm here but what exactly does he mean by this?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

A friend sold his in the Spring..Bummer to ....he was 8.1 captain second row, leather...........Have patience and keep Looking...They are out there!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scott C said:


> Can we stop this post before I do something I'll regret later?


Maybe I'm just too new or am not catching Dan's sarcasm here but what exactly does he mean by this?








[/quote]

I think he is tempted to sell his Burb and get something else...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think he is tempted to sell his Burb and get something else...


But I'm not a-gonna do it. No sireeee.

I've got a paid off vehicle with a couple thousand dollars worth of new parts and I'm driving it for a couple more years at least.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sure you are...........................we ve all said that ourselves


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I think he is tempted to sell his Burb and get something else...


But I'm not a-gonna do it. No sireeee.

I've got a paid off vehicle with a couple thousand dollars worth of new parts and I'm driving it for a couple more years at least.
[/quote]

Think how well a nice 1 ton diesel would look pulling your 31RQS down the road. You know you want to....now is a GREAT time to buy a truck.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I wonder how much more powerful that monster 496 is compared to that little old 454? Can you imagine a Banks kit on big block stroker motor? Wow!

























-CC


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m just as guilty but hey, remember this, the original question asking for help











Scott C said:


> Hey guys, I have had a hard time finding the vehicle I am looking for locally so I am reaching out to my outbacker group to help out. I am looking for a 2004 or 2005 Surburban or Yukon XL 2500, 8.1L, Leather, middle row captains chairs, DVD etc all preferred. Looking for less that 75k miles. Budget is around $20-25k
> 
> I am in Georgia but would be willing to travel the southeast for the right vehicle. If anyone knows of one please let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Hey guys, I have had a hard time finding the vehicle I am looking for locally so I am reaching out to my outbacker group to help out. I am looking for a 2004 or 2005 Surburban or Yukon XL 2500, 8.1L, Leather, middle row captains chairs, DVD etc all preferred. Looking for less that 75k miles. Budget is around $20-25k
> 
> I am in Georgia but would be willing to travel the southeast for the right vehicle. If anyone knows of one please let me know.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I almost forgot I asked an original question.


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

They are out there. I just bought a 2006 w/ the 8.1 L, 4:10 rear, Catback exhaust, K&N intake filter. It pulls my 28RSS up the Cherohala Skyway (highest average elevation of any road east of the Mississippi) like it isn't even there.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

My little old 454 will be just fine for now, thank you. I've got 4 grocery black holes remember, so pickups don't work so well. Unless I get the 6-door mod, but it's only the $15k numbers that got my attention here.

OK, to the original poster I don't know what more there is to say to help except for try autotrader.com and those free auto newspapers at the 7-Eleven and what-not if they have them in your area. In this area those ads in those books are pretty cutthroat prices. That's how I found my 3/4 ton after I realized I had 5k tow rating with the 1/2 ton (although the 20mpg was nice, yeah no kidding). You almost certainly need to be prepared to go pick it up a ways from home to get a specific vehicle like that with limited popularity in the first place.


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Great News.. We bought our 2005 Burb 2500 last night..

It's and LT fully loaded with Leather, Sunroof, XM radio, and even a DVD for the kiddos. Best part we found it within 75 miles from home.

Thanks for all the posts... I do have another question. I need to change my Prodigy brake control from the F150 to the Burb. In the F150 there was basically a plug and play (harness under the dash). Can anyone tell my if there is somthing similar in the suburban or does it require splicing wires?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

This should be what you need. If you've got a Camping World nearby you might be able to find one there also.

http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/gm-br...15-17-0057.html


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yup. plug and play. Just gotta buy a new pigtail. Its the fuse box on the bottom left. Your left foot probally hits it. Its got a cover on it. Welcome to the BIG BLOCK club....


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks all, got the Brake control changed over with a $15 adapter. Next question is, the Burb we bought is the 6.0 w/ 3.73 gears. The folks at the local Chevy dealership are telling me that there is no way to change the gear ratio to a 4.10 without swapping the entire rear end. Does this sound right?


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Scott C said:


> Hey guys, I have had a hard time finding the vehicle I am looking for locally so I am reaching out to my outbacker group to help out. I am looking for a 2004 or 2005 Suburban or Yukon XL 2500, 8.1L, Leather, middle row captains chairs, DVD etc all preferred. Looking for less that 75k miles. Budget is around $20-25k
> 
> I am in Georgia but would be willing to travel the southeast for the right vehicle. If anyone knows of one please let me know.
> 
> ...


 it's not a Yukon or suburban but its in great condition

Former construction worker, now US Army soldier, cannot take truck to duty assignment. Well maintained,117,101 miles on truck but under 14,000 miles on new engine with upgraded turbo,new rear end due to manufacturer recall February 2009,new rear brakes,vent shades,bed liner,sliding rear window, front tow hooks,tow/haul package, door pockets,center console,beverage holders,key less entry (key fob and keypad entry), heated side view trailer tow mirrors with integrated turn signals, premium sound system with 6 disc CD player, exterior paint color maroon with silver accent, interior color medium flint (gray), fog lamps,Fx4 off road (skid plate&limited slip axle). New wiper blades, new oil change and filter, new air filter. Engine heater. Anti theft. Clean interior. Few dents and scratches due to being used as a work truck; however, paint is glossy and smooth. Up to date on all scheduled maintenance. Maintenance records available. Non-smoker. Current on July 2010 Pennsylvania state vehicle inspection. Handles well, looks and runs great. Would make a great tow vehicle for campers. Payment terms:No foreign money orders will be accepted.Require cash, cashier check or certified bank check. All taxes and tags are buyers responsibility.

see pictures below, sorry i dont know how to shorten the web browser

Location:
19464
Asking Price:
$23085.00

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=p...;standard=false


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Scott C said:


> Hey guys, I have had a hard time finding the vehicle I am looking for locally so I am reaching out to my outbacker group to help out. I am looking for a 2004 or 2005 Suburban or Yukon XL 2500, 8.1L, Leather, middle row captains chairs, DVD etc all preferred. Looking for less that 75k miles. Budget is around $20-25k
> 
> I am in Georgia but would be willing to travel the southeast for the right vehicle. If anyone knows of one please let me know.
> 
> ...


http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=p...;reset_crumbs=y

it's not a Yukon or a suburban but it is in good condition but take a look at it.

Former construction worker, now US Army soldier, cannot take truck to duty assignment. Well maintained,117,101 miles on truck but under 14,000 miles on new engine with upgraded turbo,new rear end due to manufacturer recall February 2009,new rear brakes,vent shades,bed liner,sliding rear window, front tow hooks,tow/haul package, door pockets,center console,beverage holders,key less entry (key fob and keypad entry), heated side view trailer tow mirrors with integrated turn signals, premium sound system with 6 disc CD player, exterior paint color maroon with silver accent, interior color medium flint (gray), fog lamps,Fx4 off road (skid plate&limited slip axle). New wiper blades, new oil change and filter, new air filter. Engine heater. Anti theft. Clean interior. Few dents and scratches due to being used as a work truck; however, paint is glossy and smooth. Up to date on all scheduled maintenance. Maintenance records available. Non-smoker. Current on July 2010 Pennsylvania state vehicle inspection. Handles well, looks and runs great. Would make a great tow vehicle for campers. Payment terms:No foreign money orders will be accepted.Require cash, cashier check or certified bank check. All taxes and tags are buyers responsibility.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Scott C said:


> Thanks all, got the Brake control changed over with a $15 adapter. Next question is, the Burb we bought is the 6.0 w/ 3.73 gears. The folks at the local Chevy dealership are telling me that there is no way to change the gear ratio to a 4.10 without swapping the entire rear end. Does this sound right?


The entire rear end? Nope.

-CC


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Thanks all, got the Brake control changed over with a $15 adapter. Next question is, the Burb we bought is the 6.0 w/ 3.73 gears. The folks at the local Chevy dealership are telling me that there is no way to change the gear ratio to a 4.10 without swapping the entire rear end. Does this sound right?


The entire rear end? Nope.

-CC
[/quote]

I don't know... is it possible the 4.10, as an OEM available from GM, is only available on vehicles with a certain rear end?

I'm just thinking maybe they're right as far as OEM GM parts go, but a local tranny shop might be able to make the swap just fine.

Would that make sense?


----------

